# Lyft Guarantees



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Communicating with Lyft is impossible. They seem to avoid all questions.

Help me understand their guarantees. This is from their email this week.

Now my question since they say complete ride! Their hour starts at the top of the hour. So, 4pm I turn on app. 4:35 request comes in. He's 15 minutes away. I pick up at 4:50 and drive him :15 - drop off at 5:05. Ride cost $7 but the hourly guarantee that hour is $25. Since I didn't complete the ride in the hour, do I get the $25?

Here's how to qualify:

Click the above button to opt in to these new guarantee hours.
Maintain a weekly acceptance rate of at least 90% the week of the guarantee.
Fill each hour with 50 minutes in driver mode and 1 completed ride per hour. Pro tip: Head towards the darkest pink heat maps for the highest chance of rides.

Remember, we start counting each hour from the top (4-5 p.m., for example). Visit the 'Opt In' page of the driver portal for more details.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

The ride counts for the hour in which the pax made the request. So if request is at 4:35 that covers the 4:00 provided the other hoops were jumped thru....


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

SacTownDood said:


> The ride counts for the hour in which the pax made the request. So if request is at 4:35 that covers the 4:00 provided the other hoops were jumped thru....


Ok. Thanks. Lyft makes you jump through a lot of hoops. But Uber does too. It just confused me when they say complete.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Also keep in mind the numbers they use to calculate the guarantee is what the PAX PAYS, not what you earn. So it should be stated that you will be guaranteed that what the pax pay will be a minimum of $25 (even though Lyft pays the difference) and then they take their 20/25% off the top of what is bonused.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Another tip if you work a lot of guarantees. Sometimes you will switch on at the top of the hour and immediately get a ping. Be sure to verify after you drop off that the request hit in the hour you're working. Ride history in the dashboard is your friend.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Definitely. I have a spreadsheet that calculates the bonus depending on the rates from the ride history. I go through each week and putt in the pax pay amounts for all rides that qualify for a particular guarantee and the spreadsheet calculates the rest.


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Definitely. I have a spreadsheet that calculates the bonus depending on the rates from the ride history. I go through each week and putt in the pax pay amounts for all rides that qualify for a particular guarantee and the spreadsheet calculates the rest.


Can you PM me your spreadsheet?? It seems I cannot get the math right. I always think I'm getting more than I actually am.

Oh and yes. Watch the time that the PAX requests the ride. I had one the other night that requested before the top of the hour and I lost a $35 hour guarantee. It only took 6 emails before Lyft support would explain this "rule".


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I can send it. You have to manually make some adjustments to the formulas. You'll need to change how many hours you qualified for and the amounts of the guarantee for your market. For example, this week, I only qualified for 5 out of the 6 hours I drove, so I have to adjust for that. You also need to make sure you put in what the PAX paid including tips. And you'll also need to adjust for 20% or 25% commission. It's nothing special, doesn't look pretty, but it works.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

12-3.... Did zero @12, [email protected] and [email protected] That's 3 rides... Do I get it for 3 hours or 2?.... Or [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] Do I get zero or 2 hours?


----------



## PhgL (Jul 24, 2016)

1. Would be qualified for 2 hrs. 
2. Would get 2 hrs
Not qualified from 12-1 on both cases.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Also keep in mind the numbers they use to calculate the guarantee is what the PAX PAYS, not what you earn. So it should be stated that you will be guaranteed that what the pax pay will be a minimum of $25 (even though Lyft pays the difference) and then they take their 20/25% off the top of what is bonused.


I didn't know this! I thought we were guaranteed $25 per hour. As I tell Lyft every time they send me a "how did we do?" survey, the company keeps us informed, but their wording is horrible and confusing.


----------



## ThatUberGuy (Sep 8, 2015)

Lyft guarantees are based on when you receive the request, not when you pick up or drop off. For example if the ride was requested at 4:58pm, that would qualify you for the 4p-5p hour as long as you conplete that ride, stay in driver mode for 50+ minutes of that hour and maintain 90% acceptance that entire week.

In OC they started doing something dumb where you need one ride per hour if the request comes from the pink areas (see pic) OR you need two rides if the request comes from anywhere else in OC. Uber guarantees have much easier requirements and none of this pink area on the map BS. Lately Uber has been upping their guarantees to between $26 and $32 before commission which is much better than Lyft's guarantees. There've been multiple times on Lyft when I'll sit for an entire hour and not get any rides at all.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yep - I'm officially down to 1 lyft hour per month.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Communicating with Lyft is impossible. They seem to avoid all questions.
> 
> Help me understand their guarantees. This is from their email this week.
> 
> ...


Here is the CHICAGO guarantee from Lyft. I stopped opting in months ago, because achieving them was almost impossible. Lyft would send me on long-distance LINE requests. You couldn't do 2 rides an hour...and if you ignored/missed more than 3 requests during the week, your acceptance rate dropped below 90%. Now, they've narrowed the eligible hours and reduced the number of days to just 4. The $35 guarantee was replaced with $26/$28. Horrible!

Next Week's Average Hourly Guarantees for 10-17 thru 10-20, 2016.

*Mon. 10/17*
$28/hr from 6am-9am

*Tue. 10/18*
$26/hr from 6am-9am

*Wed. 10/19*
$26/hr from 6am-9am

*Thu. 10/20*
$26/hr from 6am-9am

Here's how to qualify:

Click the above button to opt in to these new guarantee hours.
Maintain a *weekly acceptance rate of at least 90%* the week of the guarantee.
Fill each hour with 50 minutes in driver mode and* 2 completed rides per hour*. Pro tip: Head towards the darkest pink heat maps for the highest chance of rides.
-end


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Your Mission: Drive in the Guarantee Zone
Our Mission: Get you out of the Guarantee Zone


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> Your Mission: Drive in the Guarantee Zone
> Our Mission: Get you out of the Guarantee Zone


Exactly!!!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I thought it was keep your app on from top of hour for 50 minutes and then your garanteed your insentives. Is that not how it works??? Im way more busy with driving. insentive hours, its obvious they get priority pings


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

FYI, lyft blatantly rigs it's requests based on guarantees. i.e., it will make sure you either hit them or don't qualify, {2am to 2.35 am in bar rush in primetimes & spot, no pings, @ 2:35, YAY a ride that magically covers the guarantees}.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> FYI, lyft blatantly rigs it's requests based on guarantees. i.e., it will make sure you either hit them or don't qualify, {2am to 2.35 am in bar rush in primetimes & spot, no pings, @ 2:35, YAY a ride that magically covers the guarantees}.


If you login at 2:30, and you get a ping , will you qualify for the guarantee?


----------



## Joe123456 (Jan 7, 2016)

KekeLo said:


> If you login at 2:30, and you get a ping , will you qualify for the guarantee?


No log in at the top of the hour. 2pm


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Joe123456 said:


> No log in at the top of the hour. 2pm


Thank you.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Lyft inexplicably pulled all their hourly guarantees in Minneapolis this week and now can't meet rush hour demand. Wonder if they are having cash flow issues.


----------

